# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι αχάτης οπάλ κόκκινο μωσαικό

## xXx

για να δούμε και αυτό...

----------


## mpikis

πολυ ωραια πουλια...και πολυ ωραια φωνη!είχα ακουσει ενα πουλάκι σε ενα πετ σοπ
και ηταν πολυ σουπερ!!!50 ευρουλακια...

----------

